# TIVO vs. Ultimate TV



## Guest (Apr 2, 2002)

What do people think about getting either TIVO or Ultimate TV in terms of functionality, ease of use, progrman guides, etc.


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

It is totally a personal choice. Your best bet is to go to a place like Circuit City and demo both. Both have proven to be very reliable. They both offer features the other doesn't. http://www.ultimatetv.com/productcomp.asp has a comparison chart that you might find beneficial.

What they have in common is the ability to record two shows at once, which is what sold me (along with reliability).

You just need to determine which feature mean most to you. If you want PIP, you have to go with UTV. If you want season passes recoding, you have to go with D*Tivo.

I am biased toward UTV (as I own two of them) and have been very happy with both receivers - I have RCA receivers, but Sony also manufactures them.

As far as ease of use, all you do is highlight the program you want to record in the guide and hit the record button. That's it, and it will record. You can search by program content, title, up to 14 days out.

Like I said, both have proven to be great units, so good luck in your choice.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2002)

I received and installed two Sony UTV's yesterday. I wanted the Tivo's (but couldn't find a deal on them as good as the UTV's), mainly for the option of paying a one time fee for the PVR service (which TiVos has for $250) vs. a monthly fee option only. Does anyone know if they plan to offer the one time fee option in the future for UTV? Another question - am I correct that I will need to run 4 coax cables into the house (2 per receiver) or can a diplexer be used? I'd appreciate referrals to any helpful UTV links out there. FYI, the DirecTV CSR I spoke to said software would be pushed today to allow elimination of the UTV ads on the left side of the menu (I will wait and see if this happens knowing that CSR's are sometimes not the most well informed).


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

You will have to run four coax's into your house (two per receiver). You will have to use a multi-switch from the two lines from the dish to the four out. You cannot use a diplexer. Each receiver must have two separate lines coming from a multi-switch. You can find multi-switches on EBay for pretty cheap. Always buy more outputs than you immediately need so if you upgrade later you don't have to buy another one. I have a Spaun 2X6 multi-switch and am currently using five of the six outputs. I bought mine from www.minidishes.tv for $54.

The upgrade to version 3.5 software is supposed to be downloaded by sattelite to the receivers any day now.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

No contest. TiVo rules! The TiVo is in every way superior to the UltimateTV. Works better, looks better, more stable, easier to use, etc...


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Why is DTivo better than UTV? What about it works better? How is it more stable and easier to use? Do you speak from personal experience or is your opinion based on what other people have posted? I've never seen either of the boxes in action, and would like to know.


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark _
> *No contest. TiVo rules! The TiVo is in every way superior to the UltimateTV. Works better, looks better, more stable, easier to use, etc... *


If I remember correctly from other posts, you have a PVR 501 or Dishplayer, so I don't know where your basis of comparison is, unless it is an anti-M$ comment.

I can't imagine DTivo being any easier to use than UTV. Mine have always worked, and my second one only cost $39. Try to use PIP with DTivo, oh yeah it doesn't have it. Try to access WebTV with DTivo, oh yeah it doesn't have it. Try to use a keyboard to type in searches on a DTivo, oh yeah, it doesn't have one, etc., etc., etc. I know UTV doesn't have season passes or recommendations, and if having your PVR automatically record shows you didn't set to record for you and fill up your hard drive, then recommendations may be for you.

--I edited out some incorrect information--

If using remote arrow keys or a keyboard to scroll through the guide is difficult, then I guess UTV is difficult to use.

My experience with UTV has been great. I have never lost a program, never had it freeze up, or ever had any other sort of problem. It does exactly what it is advertised to do. I don't know how it could be more stable. How do you justify saying UTV is unstable?

My RCA UTVs are good looking. As good looking as any other sort of equipment. It is black and has buttons on the front. I don't know how you judge something like that. Don't say they aren't good looking, you'll hurt their feelings.

DTivo is a good piece of equipment, but don't discount UTV so easily. Directivo is defintely NOT superior in every way.


----------



## The Old Wizard (Mar 24, 2002)

I can speak from experience, since I do own a DirecTiVo as well as a stand alone Tivo. I also used to use a Dishplayer.

You say that D-Tivos don't have 30 second skip. That's interesting since I was using the 30 second skip on mine just a few minutes ago. Also D-TiVos have an over compensation feature when you use 3x FF & RW that jumps back automatically when you push play. You can skip thru a block of commercials in about 3 seconds. 

BTW, you can record from the program guide, I do it all of the time. Also you can turn off the record suggestions so it doesn't fill up the hard drive. They also have an instant record button on the remotes too. 

As for PIP who needs it. Since I can record from two channels at the same time, & watch something I recorded who needs PIP. Besides how hard is it to flip between the two tuners, when watching live TV. Granted UTV also has dual tuners, & can do the same thing. I'm surprized that anyone still uses PIP. 

As far as access to Web TV I have it with a stand alone Plus box, it works better, & has PIP too. Most people who buy DVRs don't buy them to surf the web. They buy them for the great recording features, along with the neat trick plays that hard drive recorders can do. 

Don't forget D-Tivos also have Wishlists, Season Passes, & can do program searches, by title, actors, directors, & subject, to say the least. It also can tell when a program has changed time or day, & it will still record it. You can also set up a Wish List, & when that program or movie appears on the program guide it will remember to record it for you.

Trying to compare a DirecTivo with Ultimate TV is like trying to compare apples to oranges. Similar but not alike. 

Now, I'm not knocking anyone who has purchased, or has Ultimate TV. I'm also not saying that one is better than the other. Everyone chooses the type of DVR they buy, & use depending on many factors, which usually is based on what they plan on using it for. I personally prefer Tivo units over Microsoft units probably due to my bad experiences with Microsoft's & Echostar's bungling of the Dishplayer.


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

I'm not trying to dog DTivo. I've got nothing but love for DTivo owners!  My main concern is an E* sub dogging UTV while have no experience with either piece of equipment. 

As far as the Dishplayer problems - I truly believe that it is 95% E*'s problem. It is their name on the box. They (E*) are responsible to release quality equipment to their customers. E* shouldn't be releasing hardware or software that isn't tested or is tested and doesn't work. It is like owning a Chevy that the door handles don't work. While Chevy doesn't make the actual handles, it is their name on the outside. It is their reputation on the line. E* has no pride, and no effective testing program. This is what happens when you don't allow competition. I fear this is the wave of the future if the merger is approved. 

In comparison, D* has pride when they put their name on a box. It has been tested, and works reliably. Both systems (UTV and DTivo) always work, and work properly. Just look at any forum in the PVR section. Problems with E* PVRs outnumber D* PVRs by at least 10 to 1. Sony, RCA, Hughes, and Philips can be proud of the equipment they produce and D* can be proud of the PVRs that are manufactured for them. The true winner with these companies competing is the consumer. 

Just my $.02 worth.


----------



## johnjenr (Apr 2, 2002)

Karl_f,
Thanks for the info. The elliptical dish I bought came with a multiswitch on the back. The UTV's I bought are replacing Dishplayers, and there is a lot of similarity with all the menu's (WebTV roots). This is good because I liked the Dishplayer menu's. I'm guessing the UTV got the s/w update that my Dishplayer never got (or its hardware couldn't handle). Too bad. Dishplayers were ahead of their time when they came out.

Any info on what else the 3.5 s/w update will do? thanks again


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by karl_f _
> *It is totally a personal choice. Your best bet is to go to a place like Circuit City and demo both. Both have proven to be very reliable. They both offer features the other doesn't. http://www.ultimatetv.com/productcomp.asp has a comparison chart that you might find beneficial.*


I'm looking to purchase one of the two, but the website hypes the UTV (imagine that- www.ultimatetv.com hyping their own product!!). So, what benefits does DTivo have over UTV?

Thanks
Scott


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

DTivo can do some neat things as far as suggestions and searches go. For example if you want to record the show "Friends", DTivo will find whenever it is on and automatically record it no matter when or what channel it is on. UTV will record it daily or weekly, but only if it is on at the same time (or within a half hour) and same channel. DTivo has a Season Pass feature that will only record shows that are new, and DTivo has a suggestion system based on viewing habits. 

I don't own a DTivo, but those are some of the differences that I am aware of. You really need to go see both units side by side and determine what is most important to you. 

The main thing is that both have dual tuners and work very reliably. Either unit is a good investment.


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The Old Wizard _
> *
> Don't forget D-Tivos also have Wishlists, Season Passes, & can do program searches, by title, actors, directors, & subject, to say the least. It also can tell when a program has changed time or day, & it will still record it. You can also set up a Wish List, & when that program or movie appears on the program guide it will remember to record it for you.
> 
> *


With the newest upgrade that arrived on Thursday morning, UTV now has Series Recording (same as Season Pass on D*Tivo), searching by actor name (always had title and description searches) - the keyboard really makes this easy to do, and Auto Record (same as Wish List on D*Tivo). UTV still doesn't have the ability to do recommendations, which is a pretty neat feature on D*Tivo.


----------



## DigitalCameraMan (Apr 9, 2002)

I recently purchased an RCA UltimateTV receiver. The unit was $99 from Radio Shack.

I have found it to be easy to use and my wife who hates anything complicated has not found it difficult to use the basic functions.

FYI, I also have 2 RCA stand also receivers and use one Dual LNB 18" dish to run all 4 units. To distribute the signal, I use the RCA D6520 Spliter. http://www.rca.com/product/viewdetail/0,2588,PI794-CI345,00.html? All of my units work fine (all at once).


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

Welcome to the UTV world. The new upgrade that your machine should have downloaded by now has some great new features. You might want to consider getting a keyboard if you don't have one. It makes searches much easier. They can be had on EBay. I bought mine for $17. If you go retail, it will cost you $49.95. If you have a USB keyboard, it will also work, but the wireless RCA keyboards have all of the same functions as the remote. 

I have one since last June, and one since January, and since have had two VCR's conck out on us, and we haven't even missed them. I've gotten so used to my PVRs that I couldn't imagine not having them. I know it is only tv, but PVRs really enhance the experience. I'm getting ready to upgrade one of mine (my wife threatened me that it better not be hers) to a 120 GB hard drive when I get a couple of dollars ahead. 

Good luck with your setup. I believe that RCA makes great satellite equipment (at least that's my experience so far).


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Digitalcameraman, as this was the first post I've seen from you, I'd like to say Welcome to DBSTalk.com! :hi:


----------

